# New member



## Bro Dupree (Jul 15, 2012)

Greetings brothers I hail from I. H. Kelly #11MWPHGL of Illinois.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 15, 2012)

Greetings and Welcome Brother!  Annawon Lodge #115 Grand Lodge of CT AF&AM here.  This is a great forum!  Enjoy it!


----------



## PSG (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 16, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Cigarzan (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad to have ya here Brother!


----------



## Ashlar76 (Jul 16, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the forums.


----------



## kwilbourn (Jul 18, 2012)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Trip (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome this is a great place to share and learn!


----------



## gld2333 (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to MoT, brother.


----------

